# OEM Spark Plug



## gjeevank (Mar 11, 2020)

My '18 Tig has 52000 miles and was recommended by the VW dealer to replace spark plugs. I have not been able to find the OEM fit replacement plugs on Autozone to replace it myself. Can someone provide me the correct info about replacement spark plug model. I'm fine with it being either OEM spec/better ones. Thanks is advance.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__Tiguan/Spark-Plug/70047941/06K905601K.html


----------



## gjeevank (Mar 11, 2020)

I did come across this but not sure if i can get them at autozone or advance auto parts


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Rockauto does not list any spark plug. Makes me doubt that anyone else has one.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven’t been able to find any appropriate aftermarket spark plugs.

06K 905 601 K is the Volkswagen part number for them. It cost me just under $200 to have the dealer replace them, normally I would do it myself but at $25 each just for the parts I said screw it and let them do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

OEM part: 06K905601K 

Seen many use the NGK ILFR7H for OEM replacement


----------



## gjeevank (Mar 11, 2020)

Yea, My local dealer quoted $180 for spark plug replacement, which i usually do it myself too.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I got mine from ECS: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-brisk-parts/brisk-platin-eex14yp-spark-plugs-set-of-four/eex14yp-4kt/
drop-in replacement and no issues even with my Burger unit on map 2.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

https://www.vwpartsvortex.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-spark-plug-06k905601k

$17 and change each and like $6 shipping


----------



## mbohde (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm partial to using factory replacements. Been using the guys at shopdap for a while now. Pricing is comparable to ecs.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

Just today i was looking in my maintenance manual. I have a 2019 SE and it says 40k miles for the spark plugs change. In 18 months I put on 35k. I.m probably going with the stock plug (06K905601K) I have not yet pulled them out to see what they look like. Its cheap insurance for me just to replace them since i drive so much.

https://www.briskusa.com/brisk_spark_plug_identification_system


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

Urano17 said:


> Just today i was looking in my maintenance manual. I have a 2019 SE and it says 40k miles for the spark plugs change. In 18 months I put on 35k. I.m probably going with the stock plug (06K905601K) I have not yet pulled them out to see what they look like. Its cheap insurance for me just to replace them since i drive so much.
> 
> Brisk Spark Plug Identification System


Here’s an update I messed up. I dodged a bullet. I’m currently at 93k and ran the wrong plug the last two years for about 50k miles. My mileage typically highway I would average 25-30 mpg. This is my work vehicle and it’s weighed down with tools and parts. I would say an extra 150 pounds. The only thing I noticed when it was extremely hot and humid my car was slow in accelerating. The long and short of all of this is that the plugs I used had a higher resistance than the OEM plugs. It now makes sense why it would experience the sluggish acceleration. I don’t remember why I put in the NGK Ruthenium. I’m sharing my MESS UP to hopefully stop someone from doing the same thing. Use an OEM spark plug if you are stock. Verify aftermarket plugs and confirm that they are what VW calls for. With the OEM plugs in seems that I now have more power off the line. I messed up and thank GOD I did not do any damage.


----------

